# Free OS type walking maps, GPS & printable



## WiltonShagpile

Hi All,

The URL below is for a site with the best walking type OS (FREE) Maps

http://maps.the-hug.net/

Log on. Type in a place name ie *York* n click 
It's easy to work out what to do, there's help to. Just click ur way round the walk you would like to make. Anywhere in the country. It lays way points that you can save and transfer to GPS.

The best thing...... You can print off these maps. Save a fortune on paper maps.

All the best Wilt :wink: A quick click on the thanks is all it takes.


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Thanks for that Wilt. I'm lucky & have MemoryMap, but it's a very useful tool to have if you don't have access to OS stuff.


----------



## WiltonShagpile

Hi 

I have Memory map to, but only the National parks bit, can't afford the whole country.

This one's free. It hasn't got all the bells and whistles of Memory map but the bits you really need are there.

Looking into a Satmap 10 to replace my Roadangel adventure. 

All the best Wilt :lol:


----------



## Broom

Hi Wilt

Many thanks for that are you a walker, you've had Chris bet Jagman will be along shortly

Best regards
Broom


----------



## patp

Thank you Wilt.
We were just about to splash out on a set of the OS cd roms. Loadsa money! 
What a great forum this is!

Pat


----------



## WiltonShagpile

Hi Broom,

Try to be.

It was one of the main reasons for a motorhome. Get a little further afield and have somewhere to walk back to.

Getting a little old for a 50 mile drive, then a 10 mile walk, then 50 mile back home.

Got some good walking country round here, near we got Thixendale and a little further out the North Yorks Moors. Lots of coast to walk here to.

All the best Wilt


----------



## Alfa_Scud

WiltonShagpile said:


> Looking into a Satmap 10 to replace my Roadangel adventure.


Yea I was looking at one of those over the weekend, well a dummy one actually so it was completely pointless really :? .
Although at least it gave me an idea of how big it really is, I wanted to turn it on to see how long it took for a satellite lock - I believe this can be the downfall of the Satmap from the reviews I've read.

There really is no substitute for a proper map in my eyes, but the Satmap appears to come extremely close, & it doesn't try to tell you where to go, that bit's up to you, so you do obviously need some navigation skills.

Anyway, get yourself one bought then I'll borrow it to test it out :thumbright: .

Cheers


----------



## jocie

Thanks ever so much Wilt for this really useful info. I have just printed off maps to allow us to cycle and walk in off road interesting places around Peterborough on Monday next while we are getting a cambelt fitted to our Ducato based Hymer. Stewart.


----------



## Broom

Hi Wilt again

So its Fish and Chips at Wetwang then, know it well, quite a few MHF members from your area.

Got some good tales to tell when at the Army Camp south of Hornsea in the sixty's.

Where from Sherburn in Elmet.

No Jagman yet must be having a nap.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## WiltonShagpile

Yes they still do the best fish and chip in the county. Even the ducks from the pond use it. 8O 

Hornsea... 30 years ago used Rawlston camp for shooting, was a member of the Gun club in Bridlington till the CO of the camp stopped us. Better shots than the service bods??

Ride through Sherburn in Elmet often on a Wednesday night on me bike, Not as good as when Squires were in the village.

All the best Wilt 8)


----------



## billym

Excellent site. I was looking for something like this yesterday. Thanks


----------



## mandyandandy

Hi, 

Brought up in Driffield, had fish and chips in Wetwang a month ago, all my family still around there. 

The Shooting range in Rolston, do you remember the huge house across the road from there called Willow Garth, my grandma was house keeper there for 40+ years and I spent all my childhood playing on the farm and round the shooting range going down to the beach to play. I remember sitting in the bedroom window with binoculars watching the men shooting across the road. Awww you brought back some wonderful memories, it is now a home for Adults not able to live alone, I went to see what it was like and they showed me around. 

We always go to Hornsea for a ride out we love it there, so less commercial than alot of places, stayed at a few rallies along the coast at Wilsthorpe and Fraisthorpe (another old fishing place for me and my dad). 

Sorry warbling now!!  

Will be back in Wetwang very soon. 

Mandy


----------



## JollyJack

*Maps*

Thanks Wilt looks good


----------



## longman

What a great site, we have some OS maps but this will save a fortune.

Many thanks


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks Wilt,

Fascinating and so easy to use. 
Annie


----------



## chasper

I can't seem to input a place in the box i type a name but there is no where to click on, am i doing something wrong? Great site by the way.


----------



## WiltonShagpile

It' the map printing that makes it so handy. Just. Print up the bit you need


----------



## ksebruce

chasper said:


> I can't seem to input a place in the box i type a name but there is no where to click on, am i doing something wrong? Great site by the way.


Nope, type in your place name and just hit enter.


----------



## chasper

Thanks for that


----------



## WiltonShagpile

Just back from Clumber Park, Had a nice 3 days and used a printed off map plus a route Id'e set out with way points which I then down loaded to a Satmap. Never got lost in the trees once. Satmap and Hug map make an awsome duo OH!

If you want an easy way to keep track of your progress its defiantly the best kit so far. Battery life, the whole of the day, 10.00 through to 17.30.

I just wish it had been a little less expensive. All in all though the GPS and OS mapping for the whole of the British Isles, plus better battery life than you can expect with GPS full colour mapping. And on a hand held.

Better get back to work so I can afford the next toy!!! :lol: 

Wilt :wink:


----------



## trevorf

Many thanks for th info Wilt, now I can print off a map before every new trip out in the van.

Trevor


----------



## WiltonShagpile

*Walking GPS on your Phone.*

Hi all,

You into walking, GPS and iPhone's or for that matter smart phones.

Iv'e been a SatMap user for a couple of years now. It cost me a fortune for device and the mapping but I consider it worth while, much better than paper maps. You know where you are most of the time which is the most important fact when your lost.

ViewRanger is a OS type mapping GPS application for smart phones. But at a fraction of the cost, about £15 gets you started. Add more mapping as you need it from there website. I got enough credit to map the North York's Moors, the Peak District and enough left for Yorkshire Dales.

http://www.viewranger.com/

On my iPhone 4 it works better than my SatMap. locks quicker on to the GPS signal. Screens better to, WiFi connects to your PC into your web browser to up load way-points from.......

http://www.walkhighlands.co.uk/maps/index.php

I can find only 2 slight problems with ViewRanger on the iPhone.

1... The battery life is shorter than my SatMap. You get about 4 to 5 hours off a full charge against about 8 hours off the SatMap. But there is a little gizmo called a power monkey that will increase the life by as much again, price about £30.00. Its a small pack you charge then plug into the phone, has plugs for most phone types.

https://powertraveller.com/iwantsome/primatepower/000239/

2.... Unlike SatMap your phones not water proof... You can get water proof wallets it can be popped into when it rains.

If you've got the phone then "GPS OS" type mapping for about £50...an absolute snip at the price.

All the best Wilt


----------

